# Uber eats cancellation rate



## Faresnatchar (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey guys finally found this forum so I recently got a 18 percent cancellation rate on Uber new phone makes me hit accept sometimes when typing lol. Is there a maximum to not exceed at all?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You are allowed to cancel before picking up the food. I always choose Too Far Away. 

Canceling After you pick up the food will get you a fraud warning message from the system.


----------



## Faresnatchar (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh wow I was almost thinking like 20 percent would get me fired but I've never taken the food just cancel right away if my finger hit accept lol


----------



## Faresnatchar (Jun 29, 2020)

Anyone know a bad cancel rate or is there no such thing as long as you cancel it quick and don't keep food


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Faresnatchar said:


> Anyone know a bad cancel rate or is there no such thing as long as you cancel it quick and don't keep food


They'll warn you if you're nearing it and likely give you a chance to rectify it. Right now they are seemingly giving away uber pro statuses that in normal times could only be obtained by, among other things, maintaining a certain cancel rate or better..

On rides and food together mine is 15%, just know that I have gotten no warnings.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The old Uber threshold was always around a 20% CR in order to be in threat of deactivation but I don’t know the official number or maybe nobody does.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Does Uber mix your stats together for Rides and Eats? That sucks if they do. You should have separate Rider and Eats stats.


----------



## Faresnatchar (Jun 29, 2020)

It appears they mix I hate Uber on Android I could be typing and boom I accept a order but yeah there seems to be no actual cancel rate


----------



## Faresnatchar (Jun 29, 2020)

Xioami note 10 lite


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> They'll warn you if you're nearing it and likely give you a chance to rectify it. Right now they are seemingly giving away uber pro statuses that in normal times could only be obtained by, among other things, maintaining a certain cancel rate or better..
> 
> On rides and food together mine is 15%, just know that I have gotten no warnings.


Please tell me your Uber pro status doesn't dictate the way you live your life :roflmao:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please tell me your Uber pro status doesn't dictate the way you live your life :roflmao:


Now what do you really think?


----------

